# New Coop!



## SarcastaMom (Feb 22, 2013)

Because of our inexperience at building, we hired a local man to build a new coop for us. It came out great, and the girls are loving the upgrade!

We have primer on it now so it looks a little shabby, but as soon as it warms up, it will be a nice barn red with white trim


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Very cute! Nice coop!!! Builder did a great job!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Very nice! They will be some happy chicken. Lol


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Very nice coop. Those will be some happy chickens


----------



## aussiechicks (Sep 25, 2012)

I have some coop envy!! Very nice your chickies will be happy.


----------



## lancetrace (Jan 12, 2013)

Very cute. We will be building a second smaller coop very soon for my silkies and (crossing fingers) their new babies.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

yet another great coop, some very creative people on here.


----------



## SarcastaMom (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone! The girls are loving the new coop and so are wee  Hoping to build our own by the time another upgrade is needed. Cleaning out the old, smaller coop and hoping to get it nice for the bantams when they get old enough to head outside


----------

